# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 5e/Next i made a class

## Nicknithehammer

so this linkhttps://homebrewery.naturalcrit.com/share/9h6renR8wZQA Is a link

i just want feedback or suggestions

----------


## JNAProductions

Is there any information about the class?
I prefer to read my homebrew on this site, especially since GMBinder and Homebrewery have a habit of formatting pages in a way that I can't read them.

But right now, I know literally nothing about this class. It's not worth going to the link. Is it a class theme I'd like? Does it have cool mechanics? I have no idea.

----------


## BerzerkerUnit

As a concept this has some legs.

I have a terrible habit of rethinking another creator's entire idea.  But it's the only kind of feedback I can give so here goes:

It's incomplete.  As a rule I try not to present incomplete concepts for feedback unless I want something that's collaborative. 

It looks like an atypical summoner.  With the host of summon spells we have for 5e and the fact this seems to use a concentration mechanic, I think it might be easier to adopt an existing mechanic that tweaks the existing summons.  I'd then probably use existing DND figures, Lord Soth, Raistlin, Strahd, etc for the story bases.

I don't doubt making this a half caster would probably fill out the kit some, focus on the bard list with tidbits from others for subclasses.

Alternatively, it feels very much like making it a pet centric Bard subclass could do some real wonders.  Using the new 1DD format (feature at 3, 6, 10, 14) like everyone else could expedite the process of getting a character idea playable in the short term.

3rd
Bonus Spells
Find Familiar
Summon Beast
Summon Undead/Fey
Summon Aberration, Construct
Summon Dragon/Conjure Elemental

3rd Bring Story to Life- 
When you cast a spell granted by this subclass you can expend bardic inspiration die to transform it into a heroic exemplar of its type.  This enhancement remains for the duration of the spell.  When the summoned creature is destroyed or the spell ends, you regain the bardic inspiration die.

Familiar- Warlock familiar type with attack option
Beast- add inspiration die to damage and give beast a semi humanoid form (adds an ounce of utility)
Undead- heals for bardic inspiration die hp 1/turn on a hit
 and so on

6th- Tall Tale
When you summon a creature with a spell granted by this college it can be one size larger than normal.

10th- Histories Collide
Summon two at once but reduce duration of both to 1 minute.  1/day

14th- Epic Heroism/Villainy
When you summon a creature with a spell granted by this college you may grant it the name of a figure so famed and well known it invokes zealous resolve in allies or strikes mortal terror into foes.  The summoned creature can have an Aura of Heroism making allies within 10 ft if it immune to fear. Alternatively it can have an Aura of Fear forcing enemies that start their turn within 5 feet to make a Wisdom save vs your spell DC or become frightened.  You can use this feature a number of times equal to your Proficiency and regain all uses after a long rest.

----------

